# Mobile home, planning permission?



## Irishman53 (22 Nov 2017)

Need advice if possible, or any experience from others if possible. 
Is it possible to obtain planning permission for a mobile home for permanent residence? 
My position is as follows
Will to spend approx 20,000 on mobile home. 
Have been given a small plot of family land where 2 other members of family have built houses. 
Land is in rural area and well out of view of any roads. 
Willing to get mains electric/water and septic tank etc. 
Any advice if possible or would it be a straight NO
Able to answer any other questions if needed. 
Thanks

.


----------



## kceire (22 Nov 2017)

Short answer = No.
Long answer goes into detail with regards to planning, streetscape, Building Regulations etc


----------



## Irishman53 (22 Nov 2017)

OK well if it's a No for sure waste of time trying I guess


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Nov 2017)

Irishman53 said:


> OK well if it's a No for sure waste of time trying I guess



Why not look at log cabins? You might not need planning if it's below a certain size.

https://www.loghouse.ie/planning-permission-republic-ireland/

A quick google search brought these suppliers up:

[broken link removed]
https://www.eco-home.ie/
https://www.loghouse.ie/
https://www.beaverlogcabins.ie/

https://www.loghouse.ie/

Contact suppliers and see what they say.

As a singleton, if I was back again I'd put up a compact log cabin and I know I'd be happy with it. The house I'm in and the grounds attached are too big for one person.


----------



## Irishman53 (22 Nov 2017)

Thank's for your reply, there is 2 of us and a young child. We do not want big as long as it's comfortable.I did have a look at log cabins etc, but just thought a mobile home would come near complete without the hassle etc. But I will look into the log cabins again to see if it's a option.
Thanks for your reply again.


----------



## RedOnion (22 Nov 2017)

Just be careful with the log cabin route. My understanding (no experience here) is that you generally don't need planning to put one in the garden of an existing house. But if I understand you're talking about a green field site?

You'd still need planning for sewerage / foul water, etc.

What are your long term plans? You could apply for permission to build a house, and then temporary permission for a mobile home until the house is built. I'm not sure how long you would get away with 'temporary'.


----------



## Irishman53 (22 Nov 2017)

Being honest can't afford to build house, was looking for a cheaper option. I would prefer to be within the law with permissions granted etc


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Nov 2017)

... you generally don't need planning to put one in the garden of an existing house.

If you could work it in as part of the build of one of the existing family members you might get away with it.


----------



## Irishman53 (22 Nov 2017)

Don't think it would be a problem getting it on families, but I still think planning would be needed.
,


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Nov 2017)

Irishman53 said:


> Don't think it would be a problem getting it on families, but I still think planning would be needed.



I'd talk to one of the log cabin providers near you and see what they say.


----------



## kceire (22 Nov 2017)

Ignore the posts above (not in rude way, but they don’t apply here as they are not legal).

Log cabins for habitation require planning permission. You generally will not get permission for this.

Putting one in someone’s garden means it will be a glorified garden shed and must comply with the exemptions for sheds, ie. 25 Sq. M max area with other restrictions on height and remaining garden space. And again, it cannot be used for habitation purposes.

I’m afraid what your looking for cannot be done, and the proof in the puddin would be that 1000’s are not doing it already.

The log cabins posted above cannot meet our building regulations and would get through the planning process in 99.9% of cases.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Nov 2017)

kceire said:


> The log cabins posted above cannot meet our building regulations and would get through the planning process in 99.9% of cases.



did you mean to say wouldn't? ... otherwise what you're saying seems to contradict itself it the statement?

Are there any providers out there that supply in line with regulation?

(I still think it would be worth the OP's time looking into the possibility of having a log cabin - from a legal perspective of course)


----------



## Bronte (23 Nov 2017)

Irishman53 said:


> Being honest can't afford to build house, was looking for a cheaper option. I would prefer to be within the law with permissions granted etc


It's not for everybody but my nephew in law is building a house, some kind of wooden structure with two bedrooms right beside his parents house.  (Farm) It is to be ready by Christmas.  It looks great as my DH took pictures of it to show me last time he was in Ireland.  There is no way he got planning.  It's part of a city despite being a farm.  I think it's 35K it's costing. The lad was previously living in a flat of mine that I no longer let as it requires too much work but he took over it due to the accommodaiton crisis and did a lot of work on it and then moved out to his parents as the damp/problems came back (no rent obviously did he pay and it now lies idle as I'm not spending any money on it)


----------



## Leo (23 Nov 2017)

I know someone who tried to go down the log cabin route in a rural area where he had placed it among trees to lessen the visual impact (or lower the chance of being caught). Anyway, didn't work and he was hit with a fine and had to remove it.


----------



## kceire (23 Nov 2017)

PaddyBloggit said:


> did you mean to say wouldn't? ... otherwise what you're saying seems to contradict itself it the statement?
> 
> Are there any providers out there that supply in line with regulation?
> 
> (I still think it would be worth the OP's time looking into the possibility of having a log cabin - from a legal perspective of course)



Some providers say they can meet the regs, but not as a new dwelling. These log cabins are fancy sheds and that’s all they are to be honest. 

Ask any log cabin supplier if they can certify the cabin as you want to use it as a a dwelling.


----------



## Irishman53 (23 Nov 2017)

Strange so many company's are advertising these log cabins etc am confused


----------



## kceire (23 Nov 2017)

Irishman53 said:


> Strange so many company's are advertising these log cabins etc am confused




Nothing strange about it. Just pick one at random and tell them you are building a new dwelling and want to use one of their log cabins. 

Ask them do they comply with our building regulations and ask about certification.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Nov 2017)

kceire said:


> Ask them do they comply with our building regulations and ask about certification.



I'm going to email a few and see what their answers are. If I get any responses I'll report back here.


----------



## kceire (23 Nov 2017)

Perfect. 
Tell them Your assigned certifier is looking for the info to input into DEAP to demonstrate Part L compliance. 

Ask about ventilation and structural
Guarantee. 

Thanks.


----------



## Leo (24 Nov 2017)

Irishman53 said:


> Strange so many company's are advertising these log cabins etc am confused



Are any of them claiming that they are suitable as habitable space, or are they advertising them as offices or hobby use space? One or two I've looked at gloss over the area, one just provides a link to planning legislation and suggest the purchaser needs to work it out themselves!

Anyway, as applies in all areas, always treat the claims of any salesperson with skepticism.


----------



## Bronte (24 Nov 2017)

Irishman53 said:


> Strange so many company's are advertising these log cabins etc am confused


LOL.


----------

